# Inheritance



## Portie (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi,
We're are thinking of buying a house in Portugal and this would be our only residence. 
It's a second marriage for my husband and I and we both have children from our previous marriages. We would be buying the house with my inheritance. 
My husband is 70 and I'm 50 and without wanting to sound awful it is likely that he will pass away before me but you never know! However, we only want my son to inherit the house (my husband's children will inherit from his ex). 
Is it possible just to buy a house in my sole name and then write in a will that my husband has the right to live there until he either passes away or decides he no longer wants to? I understand that there would be no inheritance tax for my son.

My husband is agreeable to all this by the way. This is how our will is written in the UK


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I understand UK wills are now accepted here in PT & you should find previous discussions & details if you use the search box at the top of the page.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Portie

If you wish to avoid the possibility of leaving you son with a legal nightmare, then your situation needs to legally tied up. You need to speak to a lawyer. Not just any lawyer, but one that specializes in estate/inheritance law. Please don't be tempted to take shortcuts or leave anything to trust.


----------



## smolinka (Feb 9, 2016)

Portie

First of all, in order to find out which law will be applicable to your case, it is important to know for how long are you married and what is the nationality of both of you. For example, in Portugal, if you are married after the age of 60, automatically it applies the regime of separation of assets to your marriage. If the UK law applies to your marriage, it is important to find out whether there is a similiar regime embedded.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier, if you use the search function here you'll find previous threads on the subject and if I remember correctly, the law changed in about August last year and the thread at the time had an article from (I think) the Daily Telegraph that detailed those changes. 

I assume the OP is a UK citizen because that's what his/her profile says.


----------

